

Aniracetam - it
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aniracetam

======
a5m0
The main different between aniracetam and piracetam is the metabolization
rate. Aniracetam is argued to be much more effective and fat soluble but has a
shorter life span in the body. Piracetam is known to be less effective but is
water soluble and has a longer - about 4 hours - effective time.

------
simonster
Are there any studies showing that this improves cognitive function in normal
people?

~~~
WalterSear
It improves memory, not 'cognitive function'.

~~~
simonster
The category of "cognitive function" is generally pretty broad, and memory is
generally accepted to fall under it. (I'm a neuroscientist, but if you don't
trust me, do a Google search.) Memory without some kind of qualifier is not a
particularly term either, since there are at least three forms of memory with
distinct neural substrates.

FWIW, the closest thing I can find to a human study is
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/00913057859...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0091305785905234),
which might indicate attention and/or working memory enhancement in non-human
primates, but I don't have full text access. There are also a bunch of studies
showing it enhances long-term memory in rats, but rats are not primates.

------
DiabloD3
So why would I consider this over piracetam?

